# تساؤل جدلي معروض للنقاش



## kneeling (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*كأي بشري .. لو امتنع السيد المسيح عن الطعام وعن إمداده بالطاقة الطبيعية لجسده سوف يموت.

كيف يكون الوضع في هذه الحالة ؟


دمتم بخيــــر 
*


----------



## faris sd4l (20 نوفمبر 2008)

أهلا بسؤالك أخوي
ما فهمت سؤالك بالضبط لكن حسب ما فهمت انك عم تسأل اذا انقطع السيد المسيح عن الأكل سيموت أم لا ؟؟
الجواب بسيط بما انه السيد المسيح انسان كامل فأكيد كان رح يموت اذا انقطع *لكن* لماذا سينقطع عن الطعام ؟؟!!


----------



## kneeling (20 نوفمبر 2008)

هو مجرد تساؤل جدلي ..
نعم السيد المسيح إنسان كامل لا شك في ذلك 

ولكن تجسد الرب فى المسيح - كما تقولون - مشروط .. أو متعلق بشيء ما .. وهذا ما يحد من كون الرب لا يتعلق بشيء ولا يحده شيء.

أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت سؤالي


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> *كأي بشري .. لو امتنع السيد المسيح عن الطعام وعن إمداده بالطاقة الطبيعية لجسده سوف يموت.*
> 
> *كيف يكون الوضع في هذه الحالة ؟*
> 
> ...


 
الاسئلة الجديلة التي لم تحصل لا مكان لها من الاعراب و لا داعي لان نسألها او نجيب عليها اصلاً, فالمسيح عاش و صلب و قام من الاموت و اي افتراض اخر تفكر به انت او اي شخص اخر لا علاقة لنا به فنحن نجيب الاسئلة المتعلقة بأيماننا و ليس على تخيلات السائلين

لكن لو عممت سؤالك و لم تخص المسيح به لكان جاوبنا ان المسيح نفسه اجاب على هذه الجزئية بقوله:

 لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ». (متى 4 : 4  لوقا 4 : 4  تثنية 8 : 3 )

فليس بالطعام وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل ما يخرف من فم الرب من امر ليكن.

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kneeling (20 نوفمبر 2008)

أوضح تساؤلي للزعيم .. 

1- من المتفق عليه أن الرب لا تحده الحدود .. وأفعاله وصفاته لا تتعلق بشرط .. 

2- تجسد الرب فى المسيح هنا يعتمد على شرط استمرارية حياة جسد المسيح بروح ناسوته. 

فكيف نجمع بين النقطتين ؟


----------



## صوت الرب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> أوضح تساؤلي للزعيم ..
> 
> 1- من المتفق عليه أن الرب لا تحده الحدود .. وأفعاله وصفاته لا تتعلق بشرط ..
> 
> ...


عزيزي ... لا تلهي نفسك في هذه الأمور
بل صلي للرب أن ينير طريقك و يبعدك عن الأفكار التشويشة
.
عزيزي ... إرادة ألله فوق كل شيء 
فاليهود حاولوا أن ينهوا حياة المسيح قبل الوقت المحدد
و لم يستطيعوا لنقرأ مثلا يوحنا الأصحاح 8 العدد 59 
[q-bible]فَرَفَعُوا حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. أَمَّا يَسُوعُ فَاخْتَفَى وَخَرَجَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ مُجْتَازاً فِي وَسْطِهِمْ وَمَضَى هَكَذَا. [/q-bible]
و أيضا يوحنا الأصحاح 10
[q-bible]فَتَنَاوَلَ الْيَهُودُ أَيْضاً حِجَارَةً لِيَرْجُمُوهُ. 
فَطَلَبُوا أَيْضاً أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ فَخَرَجَ مِنْ أَيْدِيهِمْ[/q-bible]


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> أوضح تساؤلي للزعيم ..
> 
> 1- من المتفق عليه أن الرب لا تحده الحدود .. وأفعاله وصفاته لا تتعلق بشرط ..
> 
> ...


 

الاخ العزيز
من جديد تثير سؤالاً لا علاقة له بعقيدتنا, فقلت لك اننا لسنا هنا لنجب على تخيلاتك و افكارك التي لا علاقة لها بالحقائق, بل نجيب على اسئلة لها صلة بعقيدتنا فقط

المسيح لم يمت طيلة فترة تجسده بالرغم من محاولة اليهود لرجمه سابقا الى ان اسلم نفسه للصليب فدية لكل من يؤمن به

و بذلك قوة لاهوته حفظت الجسد من اي شر و كما قال:

لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ». (متى 4 : 4 لوقا 4 : 4 تثنية 8 : 3 )

فلاهوت المسيح هو المُحيْ فهو كلمة الله التي تحي كل شئ و ليس الخبز او الطعام

نتمنى ان تلتزم بقانون القسم يا عزيز و تسأل في ما يخص عقيدتنا فقط و ليس في ما باطنك من تهيئات و تخيلات

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kneeling (20 نوفمبر 2008)

الأعزاء صوت الرب والزعيم ..
أقول لكم كيف نجمع بين النقطتين السابق ذكرهم .. فلا تقل لي دعك من هذه الأمور ..

تخيل لو أن مسلماً أو ملحداً أو أياً كانت ملة شخص سألك هذا السؤال وأراد أن تقنعه بالعقل والمنطق ..

هل تقول له : دعك من هذا ... 

هل تقول له : لو امتنع عن الطعام فإنه لن يموت لأن اللاهوت هو المحي.

كيف يوافقك الرأي وهو ما زال لا يؤمن باللاهوت والناسوت واجتماعهما ؟؟؟؟ ألستم معي ؟

عموماً .. إن لم يكن هنا المكان المناسب لهذا التساؤل فأرجو توجيهه إلى القسم الأكثر مناسبة وإعلامي بذلك وشكراً ..


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> الأعزاء صوت الرب والزعيم ..
> أقول لكم كيف نجمع بين النقطتين السابق ذكرهم .. فلا تقل لي دعك من هذه الأمور ..
> 
> تخيل لو أن مسلماً أو ملحداً أو أياً كانت ملة شخص سألك هذا السؤال وأراد أن تقنعه بالعقل والمنطق ..
> ...


 
الاخ العزيز

نعم سنقول له دعك من الاوهام و التخيلات و الهلوسات و ركز بالحقيقة, ركز بما حصل فعلاً و لا تأتي لنا بأسئلة لا يمكن ان تحدث لانها لم تحدث اصلاً بمشيئة الرب

و سنقول له نعم ان اللاهوت مُحيْ لان الكتاب المقدس يقول ان الله يحي الانسان بكلمته و ليس بالخبز فكلمة الله و مشيئته اقوى من الطعام فالله قادر ان يُحي الجسد حتى لو لم يأكل فالله الذي خلق الكون كله لا يصعب عليه ان يبقى جسداً حياً بدون خبز او طعام

هذا هو جوابنا, فأن قبل الشخص فاهلاً و سهلاً و ان لم يقبل فلن نجبر احد على شئ و لن نلف و ندور و نكذب و نجد مبررات لا علاقة لها بعقيدتنا, بل نحن دائماً صريحين و لا يهمنا سوى تقديم المعلومة الصحيحة من صلب عقيدتنا و على الطرف الاخر ان يقرر بالقبول او الرفض فهذا الامر متروك للسائل و الباحث.

للمرة الاخيرة ادعوك ان تلتزم بقوانين المنتدى, نحن نجيب فقط على الاسئلة التي لها علاقة بأيماننا و عقيدتنا و ليس بتهيئات و خيال الاحلام و هذا ساري في كل الاقسام المنتدى فلا يوجد لدينا قسم للرد على الاسئلة الخيالية او الهلوسية, بل المسيحية فقط! فقط!


----------



## geegoo (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاخ kneeling*
*سلام و نعمة ..*
*الافتراض غير صالح اصلا للمناقشة ...*
*فأنت تلغي مبدأ أن كل ما في الكون خاضع للخالق القدوس ..*
*فهل سيتعرض ناسوت رب المجد لشئ خارج عن حكم و ارادة الله ام ماذا ؟؟*


----------



## kneeling (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*فهل سيتعرض ناسوت رب المجد لشئ خارج عن حكم و ارادة الله ام ماذا ؟؟*[/quote]

أعلم أنه لا يحدث فى الكون كله شيء خارج عن حكم وإرادة الله تعالى .. وأفعاله كلها غير مشروطة بقانون.

السؤال لك مرة أخرى - بدون إثارة غضب الزعيم فرده وصل - :
هل تناول الطعام ضمان لبقاء الناسوت البشري الذي يحمل كامل الصفات البشرية أم لا ؟؟ 
فإن كان لا ... أقولك لك ما الدليل على ذلك ؟
وإن كان نعم .. أصبح التجسد مشروطاً بحياة الجسد ذاته .

هل فهمت مقصدي ؟


----------



## صوت الرب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

> السؤال لك مرة أخرى - بدون إثارة غضب الزعيم فرده وصل - :
> هل تناول الطعام ضمان لبقاء الناسوت البشري الذي يحمل كامل الصفات البشرية أم لا ؟؟
> فإن كان لا ... أقولك لك ما الدليل على ذلك ؟


الدليل مذكور في نفس مشاركة الزعيم
متى الأصحاح 4 العدد 4 
لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ»


----------



## My Rock (20 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> *فهل سيتعرض ناسوت رب المجد لشئ خارج عن حكم و ارادة الله ام ماذا ؟؟*


 
أعلم أنه لا يحدث فى الكون كله شيء خارج عن حكم وإرادة الله تعالى .. وأفعاله كلها غير مشروطة بقانون.

السؤال لك مرة أخرى - بدون إثارة غضب الزعيم فرده وصل - :
هل تناول الطعام ضمان لبقاء الناسوت البشري الذي يحمل كامل الصفات البشرية أم لا ؟؟ 
فإن كان لا ... أقولك لك ما الدليل على ذلك ؟
وإن كان نعم .. أصبح التجسد مشروطاً بحياة الجسد ذاته .

هل فهمت مقصدي ؟[/quote]

قدمنا لك الدليل اكثر من مرة:

لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ». (متى 4 : 4 لوقا 4 : 4 تثنية 8 : 3 )

و لا التجسد ليس مشروطاً بحياة الجسد ذاته لان الجسد مات و اقامه الله من الاموات بقوة لاهوته

الا انتهينا من هذه الاسئلة الفرضية التي لا علاقة لها بعقيدتنا؟

سلام و نعمة


----------



## kneeling (21 نوفمبر 2008)

كيف ليس لها علاقة بالعقيدة المسيحية يا زعيم

يا رجل أنت تقرر قاعدة تقول فيها : " التجسد ليس مشروطاً بحياة الجسد " ..  

وهذا الكلام غريب لأنه بموت جسد المسيح عند الصليب انتفت عند هذه اللحظة حالة التجسد ..

أليس كذلك  ؟؟؟؟


----------



## michael funky (21 نوفمبر 2008)

+++سلام ونعمة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة+++ استاذى المبارك my rock و استاذى المبارك صوت الرب . اسمحوا لى بان اقدم الاجابة لهذا السؤال الجدلى و للسائل الذى يحاول ان (يتفلسف و يتفزلك ) علينا لكى يصبح (فلطح زمانه) على الطريقة الاسلامية المعروفة للجميع و هى الطريقة التى اسميها (السؤال الجدلى العقيم؟؟؟!!!) السائل يفترض سؤال (سفسطائى) لم يحدث اصلا ولا يمت لعقيدتنا بشىء . ولكنه فى نفس الوقت يحاول يمينا و يسارا لاقناع نفسه باجابة على هواه. السائل يقول ماذا لو لم يأكل السيد المسيح؟ و بنعمة الله اقول له ان السيد المسيح له كل المجد صام اربعين يوما لكى يعلمنا نحن ابنائه ان نقهر شهوة الطعام و شهوة الجسد. ولم يحدث له شىء. ثانيا الاّباء الرهبان الاوائل كالانبا انطونيوس - الانبا برسوم العريان و الاباء السواح كالانبا بولا. اقتدوا بسيدهم له كل المجد وكانوا ينقطعون لمدد طويلة بدون طعام و لا شراب ولم يحدث لهم شىء لانهم كانوا متمسكين بنعمة الله و كانت اجسادهم صحيحة البنية بقوة الله. ومن الاباء المعاصرين ابونا يسطس الانطونى. واخيرا اذكرك بقول السيد المسيح له كل المجد ( ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله)(لو4:4) واخيرا ان الطعام ليس هو كل شىء . شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يبارك الجميع لمعرفة مجد اسمه القدوس+++:sami73::smi102::big35:


----------



## kneeling (21 نوفمبر 2008)

michael funky;1031795

 السائل يقول ماذا لو لم يأكل السيد المسيح؟ [/quote قال:
			
		

> شكراً أستاذ مايكل على *فهمك العالي*
> 
> طبعاً .. هذا ليس ما أريد النقاش حوله
> 
> ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> كأي بشري .. لو امتنع السيد المسيح عن الطعام وعن إمداده بالطاقة الطبيعية لجسده سوف يموت.





kneeling قال:


> كيف يكون الوضع في هذه الحالة ؟
> 
> 
> دمتم بخيــــر ​





الاخ الفاضل ​ 
اولا : السيد المسيح ليس ( كأي بشري ) ، فهو الله المتجسد ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) وبالرغم من انه مشابها لنا في كل شيء ، الا انه لم يشابهنا في الخطية ( مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية) (عبرانيين 4: 15) ، ​ 
وبالتالي : السيد يسوع المسيح 
بلا خطية (عبرانيين 4: 15)
لم يعرف خطية (2 كورنثوس 5: 12)
ليس فيه خطية (1 يوحنا 3: 5) 
لم يفعل خطية (1 بطرس 2: 22)​ 
كل هذا يجعل من السيد المسيح ( ليس كأي بشري ) ​ 
ثانيا : الرب يسوع حياته في يده ، فليس للموت عليه سلطان مثلنا.
بل هو الذي يقدم حياته للموت طواعية .

(لهذا يحبني الآب لاني اضع نفسي لآخذها ايضا. 18 ليس احد يأخذها مني بل اضعها انا من ذاتي.لي سلطان ان اضعها ولي سلطان ان آخذها ايضا.هذه الوصية قبلتها من ابي.)​ 
(يوحنا 10 : 17 - 18) 

(واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب)
(فيليبي 2: 8) 

ثالثا : اين في الكتاب المقدس امتناع المسيح عن الطعام حتى الموت ؟؟؟؟
اذا اتيت بأي موقف يشير الى هذا الفكر في اعمال المسيح ، نجيبك على سؤالك .
​
​


----------



## kneeling (21 نوفمبر 2008)

أستاذ نيومان مرحباً بك أذكرك بأن بلوزة سؤالي فى هذه السطور القادمة .....



*1- من المتفق عليه أن الرب لا تحده الحدود .. وأفعاله وصفاته لا تتعلق بشرط .. 

2- تجسد الرب فى المسيح هنا يعتمد على شرط استمرارية حياة جسد المسيح بروح ناسوته. 

فكيف نجمع بين النقطتين ؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> أوضح تساؤلي للزعيم ..





kneeling قال:


> 1- من المتفق عليه أن الرب لا تحده الحدود .. وأفعاله وصفاته لا تتعلق بشرط ..
> 
> 2- تجسد الرب فى المسيح هنا يعتمد على شرط استمرارية حياة جسد المسيح بروح ناسوته. ​
> فكيف نجمع بين النقطتين ؟​


 


اجابة هذا السؤال في الرسالة الى فيليبي 

فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ايضا
6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه
7 لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس. 8 واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. 9 لذلك رفعه الله ايضا واعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم 10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض 11 ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب
فيليبي 2: 5 - 11​ 

باختصار :

الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، ورغم كونه معادلا لله ولكن في حال تجسده كانسان ، اخذ كل الصفات الانسانية ( ما عدا الخطية ) فيجوز عليه كل ما يجوز على البشر ، وحتى في حالة الموت ، كان يتقدم اليه طواعية .

الرب يسوع المسيح الوحيد الذي قال عنه الكتاب ( اسلم الروح ) 
(بحسب اللغة الاصلية ) . هو الوحيد الذي له سلطان ان يسلم روحه بنفسه ليموت !!!!!

​


----------



## kneeling (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميل جداً هذا الطرح استاذ نيومان .. 
إذاً بموت جسد المسيح عند الصليب انتفت عند هذه اللحظة حالة التجسد .. أليس كذلك ؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> *جميل جداً هذا الطرح استاذ نيومان .. *





kneeling قال:


> *إذاً بموت جسد المسيح عند الصليب انتفت عند هذه اللحظة حالة التجسد .. أليس كذلك ؟*​


 


هذا اذا كانت نهاية حياة الرب يسوع بالموت ​ 

ولكن الانجيل يخبرنا ان حياة الرب لم تنتهي بالموت 

بل اعقبها القيامة المجيدة ، التي انتصر فيها الرب يسوع على الموت .​



(فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس)
(عبرانيين 2: 14) 


قام الرب بالجسد مرة اخرى ، ولكنه جسدا ممجدا 

واصبح بذلك باكورة القائمين من الاموت :​





(20 ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الاموات وصار باكورة الراقدين.

21 فانه اذ الموت بانسان بانسان ايضا قيامة الاموات.
22 لانه كما في آدم يموت الجميع هكذا في المسيح سيحيا الجميع.
23 ولكن كل واحد في رتبته.المسيح باكورة ثم الذين للمسيح في مجيئه.)
(1 كورنثوس 15: 20 - 23) ​




وهو ايضا صعد الى السماء بالجسد القائم من الاموت 

وسيأتي مرة اخرى في مجيئه الثاني بالجسد القائم من الاموات​




(9 ولما قال هذا ارتفع وهم ينظرون.واخذته سحابة عن اعينهم. 10 وفيما كانوا يشخصون الى السماء وهو منطلق اذا رجلان قد وقفا بهم بلباس ابيض 11 وقالا ايها الرجال الجليليون ما بالكم واقفين تنظرون الى السماء.ان يسوع هذا الذي ارتفع عنكم الى السماء سيأتي هكذا كما رأيتموه منطلقا الى السماء‏.)

(اعمال 1: 9 - 11) ​


اذا لم تنته حالة التجسد للرب يسوع 
لانه الان قائم عن يمين عرش الله يشفع فينا 
ايضا بالجسد القائم من الاموات .​



اي سؤال آخر ؟؟؟​


----------



## kneeling (21 نوفمبر 2008)

أعلم ما قلت جيداً أستاذ نيومان

ولكن أتكلم عن الفترة التى قضاها المسيح منذ موته وحتى قيامته 

هل كان اللاهوت متحداً في ناسوته فى هذه الفترة (فترة موت الجيد ) ... الإجابة لا .. لأن الناسوت غير موجود فهو ميت.

معنى ذلك أن التجسد مشروط بحياة الجسد .. وينتفي التجسد بانتفاء حياة الجسد ...


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> أعلم ما قلت جيداً أستاذ نيومان





kneeling قال:


> ولكن أتكلم عن الفترة التى قضاها المسيح منذ موته وحتى قيامته
> 
> هل كان اللاهوت متحداً في ناسوته فى هذه الفترة (فترة موت الجيد ) ... الإجابة لا .. لأن الناسوت غير موجود فهو ميت.
> 
> معنى ذلك أن التجسد مشروط بحياة الجسد .. وينتفي التجسد بانتفاء حياة الجسد ...


 
خطأ يا عزيزي مرة اخرى 

دعني اسألك سؤالا 

اذا مات انسانا عاديا ، فهل يختفي جسده ؟؟؟؟؟؟


بالطبع لا ، وهذا ما حدث ايضا للرب يسوع ، موته ودفنه وقيامته كل هذا كان اللاهوت متحدا فيه بالناسوت ( حتى وان كان ميتا ) .

وكما ان موت الانسان العادي هو انفصال روحه عن جسده ، فهذا ايضا حدث مع الرب يسوع حينما قال على الصليب ( في يديك استودع روحي ) ثم ( اسلم الروح ) . هذا هو الموت الانساني بالنسبة له ، ولكن حتى في هذا لم ينفصل اللاهوت عن الناسوت .

في الفترة التي قضاها الرب يسوع بين الموت والقيامة كان اللاهوت متحدا بالناسوت ايضا 
لان لو كان اللاهوت انفصل عن الناسوت لكان موت المسيح مثل موت اي انسان ولم يكن هناك قيامتة المجيدة والمنتصرة من الاموات 

اذا حتى في موت الرب كان اللاهوت متحدا بالناسوت ( الميت ) وهذا الاتحاد (ولان اللاهوت لا يموت ) فقد قام المسيح من بين الاموات 

الفترة التي تتكلم عنها بين الموت والقيامة بالنسبة للناسوت هي ثلاثة ايام ، ولكن بالنسبة لللاهوت هل يحده الزمن او الوقت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




> معنى ذلك أن التجسد مشروط بحياة الجسد .. وينتفي التجسد بانتفاء حياة الجسد ...


 
مع احترامي الشديد لشخصك العزيز
لكن اسئلتك الافتراضية هنا اصبحت عديمة القيمة حتى اذا طبقناها على الانسان العادي 
ضع مقولتك هذه على اي انسان يموت تجد انها لا تستقيم ، فما بالك بالرب يسوع المسيح ؟؟؟

هل اذا انتفت حياة انسان انتفى تجسده فور موته ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بمعنى آخر ، هل يختفي الجسد بوفاة الانسان ؟؟؟
او هل يتحلل في ثوان ؟؟؟؟؟؟

خاب منك السؤال الافتراضي هذه المرة 
مع احترامي لشخصك العزيز ( كلامي ليس اهانة شخصية ) ولكنه موجه للفكر المطروح في السؤال .

لان انتفاء التجسد للرب يسوع بعد موته يجعل من القيامة شيئا مستحيلا .

ولكن ماذا حدث بالنسبة للرب يسوع ؟؟؟
هل حدثت قيامة ، ام لم تحدث ؟؟؟

بالطبع حدثت القيامة 

فبأي جسد قام الرب يسوع ؟؟؟
وبأي جسد صعد ، وبأي جسد سوف يأتي مرة اخرى ؟؟؟

اذا لم يحدث في لحظة واحدة او طرفة عين ان انفصل فيها اللاهوت عن الناسوت .


اي سؤال آخر ؟؟؟؟


----------



## انت الفادي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> *جميل جداً هذا الطرح استاذ نيومان ..
> إذاً بموت جسد المسيح عند الصليب انتفت عند هذه اللحظة حالة التجسد .. أليس كذلك ؟*



*الاخ كنيلينج.
هذا استنتاج لم يقله الاخ نيومان.
سيادتك تفصل بين لاهوت السيد المسيح و ناسوت السيد المسيح.
و للتوضح:
السيد المسيح صام في البرية 40 يوما و 40 ليلة.
و لم يموت.. فهل تقدر ان تعطيني انسان قدر ان يصوم طوال هذه المدة و لم يموت؟؟
تجسد السيد المسيح كان لهدف.. و ما لم يتم هذا الهدف لن يحدث شئ يخالف هذا الهدف.
بمعني لو توقف السيد المسيح عن الطعام فلن يموت لانه ببساطة يحيا باللاهوت.. 
لذلك قال السيد المسيح ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله.

و لا اخفي عليك .. فقد القيت علي نفس اسئلة مشابهة..
ماذا يحدث لو حاول اليهود قتل السيد المسيح قبل الصلب؟؟
و كانت الاجابة هي:
ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله.
بمعني لو حاول اليهود قتل السيد المسيح في غير ميعاد الصلب لكانت النتيجة انهم لم يفلحوا.
و هذا ناتج عن عدة عوامل اولها ان السيد المسيح سيعلم ما يفكرون فيه..
ثانيا: ان السيد المسيح لم يقتل غيلة او غصبا عن نفسه بل صلب بأرادته الكاملة..
دعنا نتخيلهم يحاولوا صلبه قبل الميعاد المحدد..
النتيجة هي لما قدروا لان الميعاد لم يحن بعد للصلب الذي يسلم هو نفسه اليهم ليصلبوه.

اذن فهو المتحكم في الامور و ليس العكس.
و هذا ما حاول الاخوة ان يوضحوه لك.
الفرضية التي انت وضعتها تفترض ان السيد المسيح سيموت لو توقف عن الاكل.. فالاجابة هي: هل هذه هي ارادة اللاهوت؟؟ اذا كانت هذه ارادة اللاهوت لما كان قدر ان يصوم الاربعين يوما.
و لكن لاهوته قادر علي كل شئ.
دعنا نلقي نظرة علي موقف جميل في الانجيل بحسب متي البشير الاصحاح 26:
*[q-bible]
52 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «رُدَّ سَيْفَكَ إِلَى مَكَانِهِ. لأَنَّ كُلَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ السَّيْفَ بِالسَّيْفِ يَهْلِكُونَ! 
53 *أَتَظُنُّ أَنِّي لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ الآنَ أَنْ أَطْلُبَ إِلَى أَبِي فَيُقَدِّمَ لِي أَكْثَرَ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ جَيْشاً مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ؟ *
*54 فَكَيْفَ تُكَمَّلُ الْكُتُبُ: أَنَّهُ هَكَذَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَكُونَ؟». *[/q-bible]

*في هذا الموقف اوضح لنا السيد المسيح انهم لم يقبضوه لانهم قادرين علي ذلك بل قبضو عليه لانه هو يريد ذلك.
فهو المتحكم في كل شئ.هو قادر ان ينزل جيش من الملائكة لتدافع عنه اذا كانت هذه هي ارادته و كذلك لو توقف عن الطعام ياعزيزي.. اذا كانت هذه هي ارادته ان يموت الجسد فسيموت و اذا كانت ارادته ان لا يموت فهو يقدر ان يعيش مدي الدهر دون طعام.
ارجوا ان تكون وصلتك الاجابة.
*


----------



## kneeling (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا سادة .. أنا فى واد وأنتم فى واد آخر  .. لا أتحدث عن توقف الطعام لمجرد التوقف ولكن القضية هي : 

أثناء الفترة من موت المسيح على الصليب إلى إقامته من الأموات ، هل كان المسيح كناسوت حي أم ميت ؟؟؟؟؟
الإجابة : المسيح كناسوت بشري مات 

وبعد الإقامة من الأموات عاد تجسد الإله مرة أخرى وظل المسيح حياً على الأرض - حسب بعض الأقوال لمدة 40 يوماً -ثم رفع إلى جوار الإله.

كل ما سبق أعتقد أنه ليس لديكم اعتراض عليه ... أليس كذلك ؟


السؤال : هل كان الإله متجسداً فى المسيح أثناء فترة موت المسيح ؟؟؟؟


----------



## kneeling (21 نوفمبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *المسيح بعد موته على الصليب مات كناسوت.. اي ان الناسوت زال ... و اجابة على سؤالك ..نعم الناسوت كان ميتا.. و بعد ذلك قام من بين الاموات بجسد ممجد غير خاضع لقوانين الطبيعة المعروفة لدينا...*



*أليس هذا معناه أن تجسد الإله مشروط بحياة جسد المسيح ، ومتعلق بمخلوق وهو الجسد ؟؟؟ فزوال الناسوت أدى إلى زوال التجسد.  *


----------



## صوت الرب (21 نوفمبر 2008)

> وبعد الإقامة من الأموات عاد تجسد الإله مرة أخرى وظل المسيح حياً على الأرض - حسب بعض الأقوال لمدة 40 يوماً -ثم رفع إلى جوار الإله
> السؤال : هل كان الإله متجسداً فى المسيح أثناء فترة موت المسيح ؟؟؟؟


عزيزي ... عندما مات المسيح أي عندما
إنفصلت روحه عن جسده بقي اللاهوت متحدا بروح المسيح و جسده
فاللاهوت لم ينفصل عن أى منهما مع أن الروح و الجسد قد إنفصلا 
و لكن اللاهوت بقى متحداً بكلاهما كما كان قبل الموت
فلا يوجد شيء كما تقوله " تجسد الإله مرة أخرى " ... هذا خطأ


----------



## Rosetta (21 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> *أليس هذا معناه أن تجسد الإله مشروط بحياة جسد المسيح ، ومتعلق بمخلوق وهو الجسد ؟؟؟ فزوال الناسوت أدى إلى زوال التجسد.  *



*الله قادر على كل شيء يا اخي..  بعد القيامة .. قام المسيح بجسد ممجد مقدس.. و اكمل مع تلاميذه عن طريق الظهورات فقد كان يظهر لهم ..

ففي انجيل يوحنا نرى
*[q-bible]19 وَلَمَّا كَانَتْ عَشِيَّةُ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ الأُسْبُوعِ وَكَانَتِ الأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةً حَيْثُ كَانَ التّلاَمِيذُ مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِسَبَبِ الْخَوْفِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». 
20 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا أَرَاهُمْ يَدَيْهِ وَجَنْبَهُ فَفَرِحَ التّلاَمِيذُ إِذْ رَأَوُا الرَّبَّ.[/q-bible]
*و نرى من هذه الايات المقدسة ان اللاهوت كان مع المسيح بعد قيامته...و لم ينفصل عنه ابدا..اي لا يوجد تجسد اخر..*

[q-bible]
24 أَمَّا تُومَا أَحَدُ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ الَّذِي يُقَالُ لَهُ التَّوْأَمُ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ حِينَ جَاءَ يَسُوعُ. 
25 فَقَالَ لَهُ التّلاَمِيذُ الآخَرُونَ: «قَدْ رَأَيْنَا الرَّبَّ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «إِنْ لَمْ أُبْصِرْ فِي يَدَيْهِ أَثَرَ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ إِصْبِعِي فِي أَثَرِ الْمَسَامِيرِ وَأَضَعْ يَدِي فِي جَنْبِهِ لاَ أُومِنْ». 
26 وَبَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ كَانَ تلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً دَاخِلاً وَتُومَا مَعَهُمْ. فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَالأَبْوَابُ مُغَلَّقَةٌ وَوَقَفَ فِي الْوَسَطِ وَقَالَ: «سلاَمٌ لَكُمْ». 
27 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُومَا: «هَاتِ إِصْبِعَكَ إِلَى هُنَا وَأَبْصِرْ يَدَيَّ وَهَاتِ يَدَكَ وَضَعْهَا فِي جَنْبِي وَلاَ تَكُنْ غَيْرَ مُؤْمِنٍ بَلْ مُؤْمِناً». 
28 أَجَابَ تُومَا: «رَبِّي وَإِلَهِي».[/q-bible]

*فقد اجابه توما (ربي و الهي)*


----------



## kneeling (21 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> عزيزي ... عندما مات المسيح أي عندما
> إنفصلت روحه عن جسده بقي اللاهوت متحدا بروح المسيح و جسده
> فاللاهوت لم ينفصل عن أى منهما مع أن الروح و الجسد قد إنفصلا
> و لكن اللاهوت بقى متحداً بكلاهما كما كان قبل الموت
> فلا يوجد شيء كما تقوله " تجسد الإله مرة أخرى " ... هذا خطأ



*نعتذر عن الخطأ استاذ محاور

أفهم من كلامك وأرجو تصويبي :
أن روح المسيح الإنسانية انفصلت بالموت عن جسده الإنساني ، لكن لاهوت الإله بقى متحداً بهما كليهما على الرغم من انفصالهما.

إن كان ما فهمته سليم .. يطفو فوراً القول : ما الدليل على ذلك ؟ هل هو قول بالظن وفقط أم عليه دليل يؤكده؟*


----------



## صوت الرب (21 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> *نعتذر عن الخطأ استاذ محاور
> 
> أفهم من كلامك وأرجو تصويبي :
> أن روح المسيح الإنسانية انفصلت بالموت عن جسده الإنساني ، لكن لاهوت الإله بقى متحداً بهما كليهما على الرغم من انفصالهما.
> ...


نعم عزيزي كلامك رائع و صحيح ...
.
دليل إتحاد اللاهوت بروح المسيح الإنسانية هو 
أن روح المسيح المتحدة بلاهوته استطاعت أن تذهب إلى الجحيم
و تطلق جميع المأسورين كأنبياء العهد القديم و آدم و حواء و اللص اليمين
و تدخلهم جميعا إلى الفردوس 
.
والدليل على اتحاد اللاهوت بجسد المسيح أثناء موته 
هو أن هذا الجسد بقى سليماً تماماً و لم يتعرض للتعفن


----------



## nofeir (21 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح للجميع-- الكتاب المقدس يقول بوضوح أن المسيح بناسوته شابهنا فى كل شئ ماعدا الخطية- أى ظهر بطبيعة بشرية كاملة بجسد وروح انسانية- وفى هذا الجسد يحل كل ملئ اللاهوت -- وكل ما حدث بعد الصلب كما قال بطرس الرسول أن المسيح انطلق من خلال الروح الإنسانية إلى الجحيم وكرز للأرواح التى فى السجن معلنا اتمام الفداء وسحق الشيطان بقوة اللاهوت- وقد اسلم الروح الانسانية بكامل ارادته وسلطانه- وظل بجسده فى القبر ثلاثة أيام ولم يفسد ولم يتحلل بقوة اللاهوت غير المحدود الذى لم يفارق ناسوته ككل جسداً وروحاً-- ولذلك قام منتصراً على الموت كنائب عن البشرية ومنحنا فيه حياة أبدية وفداء غير محدود


----------



## الاب يقوب (21 نوفمبر 2008)

طبعا الكلام سليم يا محاور ولك مني كل التقدير ... ولكن عندما تكلمت انا عن مسالة الاكل وقلت لي هل هناك انسان صام مثله ؟ انا اتي لك بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس نعم موسى صام وايليا صام ايضا انا لم اكن اقصد ذلك بل كان قصدي تايدا لما قلته ان المسيح كان باستطاعته ان لا ياكل ابدا ولا يموت وهذا يعني ان الارداة الالهية قد اعطة قدرة للناسوت كي يتحمل كل شيء بدليل حينما ترك التلاميذ المسيح مع السامرية وذهبوا يبتاعوا الطعام حينما عادو ا قدموا له لياكل ولكن هو جاوب طعامي ان اصنع مشيئة الذي ارسلني ... ووهذا يعني انه يستطيع على عدم الطعام ولكن يريد ان يقول هنا يجب ولا البحث عن الامور الروحية التي تشع في الانسان التوازن وقد يستغني احيانا كثيرة عن الحاجات الجسدية مع انها اساسية ... قصدي هذا هو , لا ادري ان وفقت بالتوضيح ام لا ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 نوفمبر 2008)

kneeling قال:


> *أفهم من كلامك وأرجو تصويبي :*
> *أن روح المسيح الإنسانية انفصلت بالموت عن جسده الإنساني ، لكن لاهوت الإله بقى متحداً بهما كليهما على الرغم من انفصالهما.*
> 
> *إن كان ما فهمته سليم .. يطفو فوراً القول : ما الدليل على ذلك ؟ هل هو قول بالظن وفقط أم عليه دليل يؤكده؟*


 
الدليل يا استاذي قدمناه اكثر من مرة 
ولكن الظاهر انك انت الذي تنتقل من وادي في الكلام الى وادي آخر .

الدليل على ذلك هو القيامة المجيدة من تلقاء ذاته 

هل احتاج المسيح الى احد آخر ان يجري معجزة لاقامته من الاموات 
كما حدث مع كل حالات القيامة من الاموات السابقة لقيامته ؟؟؟؟

اجب انت 

كل معجزات القيامة السابقة له ماتت مرة اخرى 
ولكن المسيح وحده الذي مات وقام وصعد الى السموات 
هل فعلها احدا آخر 

اجب انت .

كل هذه الادلة في صميم سؤالك ، ثم تقول اننا نتكلم في واد وانت في واد آخر ؟؟؟

ارى انك غير منصف في الكلام ، وتريد فقط المجادلة بسؤال افتراضي لم تقدم عليه اي دليل ، ثم تطلب مننا نحن تقديم الدليل !!!!!

هل رأيت حوارا غير منطقيا بهذه الطريقة من قبل ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (21 نوفمبر 2008)

غريب جداً مسيرك في الحوار يا اخ kneeling 
بدأت موضوعك بالسؤال ان كان المسيح سيموت لو امتنع عن الطعام

وقلنا لك لا لن يموت, لانه مثلما قال بفمه الكريم:

[Q-BIBLE]لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ». [/Q-BIBLE](متى 4 : 4 لوقا 4 : 4 تثنية 8 : 3 )

و قلنا ان المسيح صام اربعين يوماً و عدماً سأله الشيطان ان يحول الحجارة الى خبز رد عليه نفس الرد:

[Q-BIBLE] 
Mat 4:2 فَبَعْدَ مَا صَامَ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً جَاعَ أَخِيراً. 
Mat 4:3 فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْمُجَرِّبُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَقُلْ أَنْ تَصِيرَ هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةُ خُبْزاً». ​
Mat 4:4 فَأَجَابَ: «مَكْتُوبٌ: لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ».
[/Q-BIBLE]​​​​​​​

و بالتالي سؤالك الأول تمت الاجابة عليه, فلا الجسد لن يموت حتى لو انقطع عن الطعام كما فعل المسيح في الصوم



ثم تقفز الى سؤال اخر, وهو ان كان التجسد مرتبط بحياة الجسد 
فقلنا لك لا غير مرتبط فبعد موت الجسد ضل التجسد مستمراً و قام المسيح مع استمرارية التجسد و حتى بعد صعوده و الى يوم مجيئه ايضاً فالتجسد لم يقف لحظة و لم يكن متعلقاً بحياة الجسد

و بالتالي نكون قد اجبنا على السؤال الثاني


اما الردود الاخرى فهي تكرار لا اكثر

فهل وصلت الاجابة ام ستعيد تكرار الاسئلة من جديد؟ ام ستقفز بنا الى وادي اخر بسؤال جديد؟

و الى هذه اللحظة نحن نطالبك بالالتزام بقانون القسم فنحن نجيب على الاسئلة التي تخص ايماننا لا الاسئلة الجدلية الهلوسية.. عسى من مُجيب..


----------



## الاب يقوب (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الامر يا اخ كلنينك ... ليس بالبساطة التي تتكلم عنها وليس ايضا معقد الى ابعد الحدود ببساطة هناك امور كثيرة ايمانية ولكن لا يعني ذلك انها غير منطقية ... اكيد ايمان يحتاج الى ما وراء الطبيعي ولكن كل ذلك هو في نطاق حدود الله , وحسب مفهوم الجميع عن الله انه قاددر على كل شيء وهذه الامور التي نتكلم عنها ليس خارجة عن قدرته ,لهذا يجب الرجوع الى الاجوبة التي تم شرحها لك وانت سوف تدرك ما اجيب كان كافية كي يقنع شخص حقا يبحث عن حل ولكن اذا كنت تريد ما وراء الحل ... فالتسال رب المجد شخصيا ليجيبك عن ما يدور بداخلك وهذا ليس مستحيل بل بسهولة شديدة حاول ان تصلي للحظات بصدق انك تريد المعرفة فسوف تنالها صدقني ... لان الكلمة المتجسد بعد اخذه الطبيعة البشرية لايمكن فصل الطبيعتين عن بعض ابدا ... ولا يجوز التحدث عن طبيعة بمعزل عن الاخرة اذا اصبح الله المتجسد فارجو ان لا تفصل لتستطيع الوصل الى حل لتسائلك


----------



## Mor Antonios (27 نوفمبر 2008)

> اقتباس المشاركة الاصليه كتبت بواسطة جريح الجنوب
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جريح الجنوب
> اظن كما يدعي النصاري ان المسيح قد صلب اي انه مات ؟؟فلو سلمنا بما قالوا ؟؟ فأي اله قد بعثه من الموت
> والموت كما تعلمون هو العجز الكامل عن كل شيء فكيف لعاجز ان يحي نفسه الا اذا وجد من يحيه
> فمن احي المسيح اولى بالعباده ولكن اكثر الناس لا يعقلون


 
*عزيزي خيالك الواسع اتركه لك !*
*هنا نتكلم بالدليل والبرهان ..لذلك اعطي لنا شواهد من الكتاب المقدس عن ادعائاتك الباطله واثبت منه ان السيد المسيح لم يصلب ..او لم يقم من الموت بسلطانه الذاتي!..*
*فالنصارى لا تدعي ان المسيح قد صلب ! لانه بالفعل صلب كما اوضح لنا الكتاب المقدس وتستطيع قراءة الكتاب المقدس لكي تتاكد من هذا الحدث المهم من هنا:*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/*
*ثم عندما تقول انه مات دون ان تعطي الحقيقة الكاملة فانك تكون مراوغ ومخادع! يجب ان تقول مات وفي اليوم الثالث قام من الموت*

*انظر الى هذه الشواهد الكتابية التي تثبت ان السيد المسيح سيقتل بواسطة الصليب وفي اليوم الثالث يقوم!!!!:*
*متى الأصحاح 16 العدد 21 مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلَ!!! وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُوم*
*متى الأصحاح 17 العدد 23 فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». فَحَزِنُوا جِدّاً. *
*متى الأصحاح 20 العدد 19 وَيُسَلِّمُونَهُ إِلَى الأُمَمِ لِكَيْ يَهْزَأُوا بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُوهُ وَيَصْلِبُوهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».*
*متى الأصحاح 27 العدد 64 فَمُرْ بِضَبْطِ الْقَبْرِ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ لِئَلَّا يَأْتِيَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ لَيْلاً وَيَسْرِقُوهُ وَيَقُولُوا لِلشَّعْبِ إِنَّهُ قَامَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فَتَكُونَ الضَّلاَلَةُ الأَخِيرَةُ أَشَرَّ مِنَ الأُولَى!». نرى هنا خوف اليهود من تحقق نبوئة المسيح بقيامته وحذرهم بضبط القبر وهذا الحذر كان من اشد الاثباتات على قيامته لان القبر كان محروس ومختوم!!*
*مرقس الأصحاح 9 العدد 31 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ.*
*مرقس الأصحاح 10 العدد 34 فَيَهْزَأُونَ بِهِ وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَتْفُلُونَ عَلَيْهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ*
*لوقا الأصحاح 9 العدد 22 قَائِلاً: «إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَتَأَلَّمُ كَثِيراً وَيُرْفَضُ مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».*
*لوقا الأصحاح 18 العدد 33 وَيَجْلِدُونَهُ وَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ».*
*لوقا الأصحاح 24 العدد 7 قَائِلاً: إِنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسَلَّمَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي أَيْدِي أُنَاسٍ خُطَاةٍ وَيُصْلَبَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومُ». *
*لوقا الأصحاح 24 العدد 46 وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «هَكَذَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ وَهَكَذَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي أَنَّ الْمَسِيحَ يَتَأَلَّمُ وَيَقُومُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ *
*كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 15 العدد 4 وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ وَأَنَّهُ قَامَ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ حَسَبَ الْكُتُبِ*

*هذه بعض الايات عن حقيقة القيامة من الموت فكيف تستنتجد وتنكرها انت!!!عجبي منك.*
*فالسيد المسيح قام من الموت بسلطانه الالهي كما تلاحظ من الايات التي تخبرنا انه في اليوم الثالث يقوم اي بسلطانه يقوم لان الاله لا يموت .. واذا قلت لي ما دليلك انه قام بسلطانه اقول لك دليلي هو من فم السيد المسيح نفسه فهو من قال:"** لِهَذَا يُحِبُّنِي الآبُ لأَنِّي أَضَعُ نَفْسِي لِآخُذَهَا أَيْضاً. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي!!! بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي!!. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا!!! وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً!!!. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي»* يوحنا10 17- 18.
*فاذا كنت انت الانسان تموت بالجسد وليس بالروح وانت مخلوق؟ افتستكثر ذلك على المسيح وهو "الله الظاهر بالجسد" تيموثاوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16. فالذي مات لثلاثة ايام هو جسد السيد المسيح وليس لاهوته مع ان لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين!!! مات بالجسد لان روحه الانسانية انفصلت عن جسده ولم تنفصل لا روحه ولا جسده عن لاهوته..وفي اليوم الثالث عادت روحه الانسانية الى جسده وحدثت القيامة...لكن في كل هذا اللاهوت لم يفارق او ينفصل عن روحه او جسده!!! *
*اذا لا تعطي رأياً فيما لا تفهمه؟؟؟لكن لا مانع من ان تسال وتستغسر وتتعلم!.*


----------



## fredyyy (29 نوفمبر 2008)

جريح الجنوب قال:


> 1 - اظن كما يدعي النصاري ان المسيح قد صلب اي انه مات ؟؟فلو سلمنا بما قالوا ؟؟
> فأي اله قد بعثه من الموت
> 2 - والموت كما تعلمون هو العجز الكامل عن كل شيء فكيف لعاجز ان يحي نفسه .....


 

*1 - الذي أقام المسيح من الأموات *

**** الله *
​اعمال الرسل 2 : 32 
فَيَسُوعُ هَذَا *أَقَامَهُ اللهُ* وَنَحْنُ جَمِيعاً شُهُودٌ لِذَلِكَ. 



**** والله الآب أقامه *

غلاطية 1 : 1 
بُولُسُ، رَسُولٌ لاَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلاَ بِإِنْسَانٍ، بَلْ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ *وَاللهِ الآبِ* الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، 



**** والمسيح أقام نفسه *

يوحنا 10 : 18 
لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنِّي بَلْ أَضَعُهَا أَنَا مِنْ ذَاتِي. لِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ أَضَعَهَا *وَلِي سُلْطَانٌ أَنْ آخُذَهَا أَيْضاً*. هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةُ قَبِلْتُهَا مِنْ أَبِي». 



**** والروح القدس أقام المسيح*

رومية 8 : 11 
وَإِنْ كَانَ *رُوحُ الَّذِي أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ* سَاكِناً فِيكُمْ فَالَّذِي أَقَامَ الْمَسِيحَ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ سَيُحْيِي أَجْسَادَكُمُ الْمَائِتَةَ أَيْضاً بِرُوحِهِ السَّاكِنِ فِيكُمْ.

​*2 - الموت يجعل الانسان الخاطي عاجزًا عن فعل أي شئ ... هذا صحيص *


*لكن المسيح الانسان الكامل الذي هو بلا خطية يستطيع فعل أي شئ *


*فالمسيح إستطاع أن ُيحي نفسه (* لأنه الله الظاهر في الجسد *)*
*إستطاع لا أن يحي نفسه فقط بل أن يُحينا أيضًا .... لأنه هو الحياة *


يوحنا 14 : 6 
قَالَ لَهُ *يَسُوعُ أَنَا* هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ *وَالْحَيَاةُ*. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.


----------



## mobenga (17 ديسمبر 2008)

1- من المتفق عليه أن الرب لا تحده الحدود .. وأفعاله وصفاته لا تتعلق بشرط ..

2- تجسد الرب فى المسيح هنا يعتمد على شرط استمرارية حياة جسد المسيح بروح ناسوته.

فكيف نجمع بين النقطتين ؟
 بالنسبه للرب فعلا لا تحده حدود  اذا اسقطت الصفه على اللاهوت فهو مالىء الكون بلاهوته  الذى لا يحده حدود وليس معنى التجسد ان اللاهوت تحدد فى ذلك الجسد   
بالنسبه للشق الثانى المتعلق باستمراريه حياة الجسد  ...... ومن له السلطان على روح الناسوت ؟ انه اللاهوت الحال فيه وبالتالى تكون الاراده واحده  
ومن قال ان المسيح لو امتنع عن الطعام والشراب فانه يموت؟ هل تعتقد ان اله متجسد ممكن تاثر فيه القواعد البيولوجيه
اطلاقا
ان له سلطان على الريح والبحر والشياطين  وسلطان على  الاموات بعد ان تخرج ارواحهم منهم ردها اليهم
يعنى مصدق انه يحى اموات ومستغرب انه يكون ليه سلطان على مراكز الطاقه فى جسمه؟


----------



## Aksios (17 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام و نعمة الاخ mobenga

عندى تعليقان على مشاركتك يا ريت تتقبلهم بصدر رحب



mobenga قال:


> 1- من المتفق عليه أن الرب لا تحده الحدود .. وأفعاله وصفاته لا تتعلق بشرط ..
> 
> 2- تجسد الرب فى المسيح هنا يعتمد على شرط استمرارية حياة جسد المسيح بروح ناسوته.
> 
> فكيف نجمع بين النقطتين ؟


 
انا هقول لك على مثال بسيط جدا جدا لتتضح فكرة ان الله الغير محدود تجسد فى الناسوت

عندنا ازازة (زجاجة) خالية من الداخل لا يوجد بها شئ
لكن نحن نعلم الفراغ الداخلى للزجاجه يملؤه الهواء و مع ذلك ايضا فى نفس الوقت الهواء خارج الزجاجة و يملئ الكون كله

ما اريد اضاحه من المثال السابق
الزجاجة تمثل الجسد (الناسوت) و الهواء يمثل (اللاهوت)
و الهواء ملأ الزجاجة و فى نفس الوقت فهو موجود فى كل مكان و لم تحصره الزجاجة

و ايضا اللاهوت ظهر فى الجسد و لكنه لم ينحصر و لم يُحد فهو غير محدود



mobenga قال:


> هل تعتقد ان اله متجسد ممكن تاثر فيه القواعد البيولوجيه


 
عزيزى السيد المسيح اله كامل و انسان كامل
و الجسد له احتياجاته الخاصه و الجسد يتألم و يتعب ... الى اخره
لاننا اذا اتفقنا مع ما قولته و هو عدم تأثر الجسد باى شئ
فهذا يعنى ان السيد المسيح لم يتألم على الصليب و بهذا تهدم عقيدة الفداء 
فالسيد المسيح يتعب و يتألم بالجسد ..... يقيم الموتى و يفعل المعجزات الخارقة باللاهوت

سلام و نعمة


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اخى اولا احب اقولك رب المجد يسوع المسيح اتى لتنفيذ رساله وهى عملية الفداء وقد تمت وكان لازم يعيش زينا فى كل شىء ماخلا الخطيه 
وكمان مين قالك ان اللى مش بيأكل يموت (ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان بل بكل كلمه تخرج من فم الله )
هناك الكثيرون من الناس امتنعوا عن الاكل ولم يموتوا ومثل هؤلاء غاندى زعيم الهند انذاك 
وحتى ولو فعلا اللى مش بيأكل هايموت ولو كان الرب فعل ذلك ولو انى متأكده انه ماكنش هايعمل كدا ماكنش هايموت لانه الله الخالق ولانه جاى ليتمم عملية الفداء والتى لها شروطها ومن اهم هذه الشروط موت الصليب لان بدون سفك دم لا تحدث مغفره 
اذا لا داعى مع احترامى لك اخى لا داعى للاسئله الغير مثمره التى بدون هدف روحى او علمى او ثافي


----------



## suf_ch (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووورين جميعكم على الردود المميزة ..

المطلوب من القسم - اذا سمحوا لي - عندما يتكرر السؤال لان صاحبه مصمم على اللف والدوران لاقناعنا بالاسلام فلا داعي للاجابة عليه ليس خوفا ولكن اجابة واحدة كافية وهو حر بالاقتناع او الرفض ..

المسيح هو الطريق والحق والحياة​


----------



## سلام العراق (9 يناير 2009)

سلام ونعمة من الرب عليكم جميعا...
اخوتي.. لا افهم لماذا كل هذا الجدال حول فرضية جدلية تدور بنا بعيدا عن الايمان الكتابي.
لقد اجاب الانجيل المقدس بحسب معلمنا لوقا الاصحاح 4 العدد 1 بقوله: (( ورجع يسوع من نهر الاردن وهو ممتليء من الروح القدس فاقتاده الروح في البرية اربعين يوما وابليس يجربه وما اكل شيئا في تلك الايام حتى انقضت فجاع ))
ان المسيح هو اله وفي ذات الوقت هو انسان.. لكن الله اوسع من الجسد.. وهو الذي يسير الجسد ويحدد طاقاته فيما يخدم خطة الله الخلاصية... لذا فان المسيح في الجسد صام اربعين يوما وما اكل شيئا.. وهذا ما ورد ذكره صريحا في الاية السابقة.. فلماذا لم يمت؟ لان الله لا تحده الطبيعة البشرية.. بل هو يعطي للطبيعة البشرية قدراتها ويمنحها طاقاتها بما يخدمه خطة الفداء..
لذا فان المسيح جاع، وامتنع عن الاكل لمدة اربعين يوما.. ولكنه لم يمت.. لان ناسوته ممتزج بلاهوته.. فهو انسان كامل نعم ولكنه انسان اتحد معه الله بشكل كاملن فصار جسده هيكل الله الاول.. وهيكل الله لا يمكنه ان ينكسر او ينهار او يسقط لان الله ساكن فيه.
وكان كل هذا لتتم خطة الله الخلاصية في ان يموت المسيح على الصليب محققا كل النبوءات التي تنبأ عنه بها انبياء العهد القديم، ولكي يحقق بدمه غفران الخطايا حاملا كل خطايانا بعذابات الصليب. 

المسيح جاع وما مات جوعا.. لان الرب هو سيد الجسد.. 
الله لا يخضع للقوانين الفيزيائية.

شكرا للجميع وتقبلوا رأيي​


----------

